# A Method For Speed Load, Shoot & Reload



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is whats going on with the Fast Draw shooting.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

great video


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Gettin that index finger out of the way takes some gettin use to.....Thanks Darrell


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Gettin that index finger out of the way takes some gettin use to.....Thanks Darrell
> 
> If you practice working with the ammo of your choice and repetatively loading and reloading I mean without shooting and get to where you no longer need to look then it will be a process that becomes part of the entire process like pointing and not aiming. Do this while watching tv from your recliner but just dont pull back and release.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree that this is a very helpful video, I'm slooowly getting faster lol


----------

